

Moving to Docker (part 1 of 3) - rbanffy
http://cocoahunter.com/2015/01/23/docker-1/

======
brazzledazzle
It seems like he may have over complicated things in part 2 (Setting up a
private Docker registry). I've never set one up myself, but it seems like
you'd be able to use a reverse proxy and basic auth on nginx or apache,
avoiding all of the tweaking with the boot2docker VM and ssh tunneling.

